# Glad to see this forum



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Glad to see this forum and hope it becomes an active one. Thanks the OGF staff for providing it.

Dallas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Carl thanks for getting this on here. It will be alot of fun. Thanks OGF staff


----------

